
NASA just released a crazy amount of software you can use for free - anjalik
https://news.fastcompany.com/nasa-just-released-a-crazy-amount-of-software-you-can-use-for-free-4031729
======
ideonexus
Direct link to the NASA release:

[https://www.nasa.gov/press-release/nasa-releases-software-
ca...](https://www.nasa.gov/press-release/nasa-releases-software-catalog-
granting-the-public-free-access-to-technologies-for)

Software Catalog itself:

[http://software.nasa.gov](http://software.nasa.gov)

